# Durango or Pagosa Springs CO



## labguides (Nov 24, 2010)

There are two timeshares listed for Durango and Pagosa Springs.
No reviews on either.
Any input on Durango Riverside Resort
or
San Juan Mountain and Golf Resort


----------



## kaylasmom97 (Nov 27, 2010)

labguides said:


> There are two timeshares listed for Durango and Pagosa Springs.
> No reviews on either.
> Any input on Durango Riverside Resort
> or
> San Juan Mountain and Golf Resort



I'd love to know too.  I have had a request in since September for either for next June.   So far no match.     We have a week in St. George, UT, we are wanting back to back weeks.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Nov 30, 2010)

*San Juan Mountain Resort*

We just got an exchange through II for the first week of October 2011.  I went to the San Juan Mountain website to look at the units.  They look very nice, updated with granite in the kitchens and bathrooms.  Some are townhomes and some are condos.  I can't tell which we received, but it is a 2 BR 2 BA.


----------



## labguides (Dec 4, 2010)

I think I will put in request for Durango area for mid-June - early Sept.


----------



## rachel1998 (Dec 6, 2010)

We stayed at the Pagosa Springs resort a few years ago. It was very nice. Very large units. Not much going on in Pagosa Springs, although we loved going to the Hot Springs there.


----------



## marilynsweeny (Dec 15, 2010)

*Durango Riverside Resort*



kaylasmom97 said:


> I'd love to know too.  I have had a request in since September for either for next June.   So far no match.     We have a week in St. George, UT, we are wanting back to back weeks.



We've never stayed there, but when I did a web search, it appears from the map of the grounds that they only have a couple of cabins that are used for trading purposes.  That means, to me, that it would be extremely hard to get a trade into DRR.  It looks like a nice location and a fun place to stay, although it's about 12 miles from the city of Durango.  We actually decided to rent a 3 room cabin there next fall, as it seemed unlikely we'd get a trade.  Here's the link about the cabins and you can check out the "resort" and cabins yourself.   http://durangoriversideresort.com/member-cabins_294.html


----------



## ared505 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Durango / Pagosa Springs*

In response to the request for info about these two resorts, I can say Durango is in the center of the smallish but lively city of Durango, CO, highlighting the Durango/Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad. Pagosa Springs is an hour east of Durango, and the resort is a few miles outside the (smaller) city of Pagosa Springs, located on a small lake and golf course. It's a very family-friendly resort with a variety of on-site activities and others in the area, especially the actual Pagosa Springs. Pagosa has different types of units in various purpose-built buildings, while Durango's units are all the same in a converted hotel.
Both resorts offer activities to Southwest attractions such as Mesa Verde, river rafting, and mountain trips. Weather is warm in summer and turns cool in September, with night lows always dipping ~30 degrees due to the altitude. Durango Mountain Ski Resort is ~20 miles from the city, and Pagosa is ~1 hr from Wolf Creek ski area (usually more snow and longer season).
We officially own at Durango but also get priority at Pagosa as a sort of partner resort. Hope this helps!


----------

